

Twitter Blocks Neo-Nazi Group's Messages in Germany - stfu
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49473117

======
redtelephone
Can you imagine what the Egypt uprisings would have been like if this new
feature was implemented last year? The freedom of publication on Twitter
played a major role in developing significant change and gaining momentum in
Egypt. So, in my opinion, this is a dangerous new feature to start developing
on social media sites.

